# Toro Greensmaster vs John Deere



## mmaurer (Jun 14, 2018)

Thoughts on which greens mower i should get. Greensmaster 1000 or a JD 180B


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Those are 2 different sizes. The toro is a 22" model and the JD is an 18" model. Something to know is that they are all great mowers. The difference being the setup f the controls.

Toro
I am assuming it is an older model so it has the Kawasaki engine. Parts are more expensive but it is still a great power plant.

JD
It has a Honda engine and parts are pretty cheap for that power plant.

Does one have a groomer? What year is the toro? Do they both come with grass baskets? These are things you have to weigh. If they are equal in every aspect then it is just like a Ford vs Chevy debate. They are both great mowers.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

The greensmaster 1000 has a 21" cutting width. Just a minor correction.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

Does anyone know of a comparison table or :airquote: greens mowers for newbs reference? I am learning gradually, but think a list explaining the key differences between the most popular models (and major year changes) would be useful for those of us who are shopping for our first GM. I'd start a topic - "How to choose and shop for first greens mower?" but I'm thinking a write-up might already exist.

For example: I think I'm looking for a GM1000 vs a Flex because of a wider HOC range, easier to maintain, etc. And it seems general consensus is to definately look for something with a groomer. But I don't know as much about the JD models. A, B, C ??? :dunno:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Someone here posted(obviously in another thread) the years the A, B, C's were available. From what I can recall, A is a first generation, B, second, etc.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Alan said:


> Someone here posted(obviously in another thread) the years the A, B, C's were available. From what I can recall, A is a first generation, B, second, etc.


A's, B's, C's, then the E's and SL's. I don't know the exact years.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In JD:
180 vs 220 vs 260 means the width. Wider means heavier and harder to fit thru gates

A, B, C are very similar just newer year model. I believe the SL is also similar
E is very different - The head is floating and driven by an electric motor. The head is a QA5 used in triplex. The electronic part means that it is more components that could go bad (boards, motors, alternator).

In all honestly, you cant go wrong with the toro, JD or jacobsen.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> In JD:
> 180 vs 220 vs 260 means the width. Wider means heavier and harder to fit thru gates
> 
> A, B, C are very similar just newer year model. I believe the SL is also similar
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## mmaurer (Jun 14, 2018)

ended up getting a 2012 JOHN DEERE 220SL - thanks for the info


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mmaurer said:


> ended up getting a 2012 JOHN DEERE 220SL - thanks for the info


Good choice. I have a Toro GM1600 but I was looking at 220SL's and E's as well.


----------

